# Help! First time building new computer, please review compatibility for me :)



## xAliceNine (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post to this forum 

Well, I'm like 13 ? and I bought computers normally from bestbuy and dell.com but, I decided to take a leap forward and make my own.

I'm kinda experienced in computers I guess but not the hardware that much. This project I'm working on is a gaming computer since I already own an XPS ONE which is a desktop made for entertainment. So basically, I just went around websites and found the highest end things to put INSIDE the computer. This is my first time so go easy >.<

I just want you guys to review my specifications and help me to see if they're compatible with each other, if another thing surpasses, or if I'm missing something. Thanks :d

Processor:
[URL="http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/corei7-extreme-specs.htm"][url]http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/corei7-extreme-specs.htm[/URL][/URL]
the i7 980x

Motherboard:
[URL="http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jy0uafxYBCrJwksC&templete=2"][url]http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jy0uafxYBCrJwksC&templete=2[/URL][/URL]

Big question about this one, it says multi-support gpu. I know you can put 2 gpu's but it says 4 pcle stuff idk what that means. Does it mean I can put 4 gpu's on it ? Because that would be so awesome 

RAM:
[URL="http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=258&c1=1&c2=3"][url]http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=258&c1=1&c2=3[/URL][/URL]
I'm not sure this one is compatible, on G Skill it's not on the list but on ASUS it is o-o, also what does the higher mhz give?

Hard Drive:
I'm not sure whether I should use the Samsung one or the Intel one, your opinion please! 
[URL="http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Intel%26%23174%3B+-+X25-M+Mainstream+160GB+Internal+Serial+ATA+Solid+State+Hard+Drive/9715097.p?id=1218156774383&skuId=9715097"][url]http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Intel%26%23174%3B+-+X25-M+Mainstream+160GB+Internal+Serial+ATA+Solid+State+Hard+Drive/9715097.p?id=1218156774383&skuId=9715097[/URL][/URL]
I'm leaning toward the samsung one since it has more space but I mean, this one's made from Intel.
[URL="http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MZ-5PA256/US"][url]http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MZ-5PA256/US[/URL][/URL]

Note: I will get 2 of the one I choose, so for like the intel one I will have a total of 320 gb's of storage

[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Desktop-WD1002FAEX/dp/B0036Q7MV0"][url]http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Desktop-WD1002FAEX/dp/B0036Q7MV0[/URL][/URL]
Also getting a third drive for just some extra space 

Graphics Card:

[URL="http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/DESKTOP/GRAPHICS/ATI-RADEON-HD-5000/HD-5970/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5970-overview.aspx"][url]http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/DESKTOP/GRAPHICS/ATI-RADEON-HD-5000/HD-5970/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5970-overview.aspx[/URL][/URL]
Don't tell me to get nvidia.. I want eyefinity ;d
Getting 2 of these unless I can put more.

Cooling:
[URL="http://www.xoxide.com/swiftech-apex-ultima-plus.html"][url]http://www.xoxide.com/swiftech-apex-ultima-plus.html[/URL][/URL]
I'm planning to use liquid cooling since I don't want noise. How-to guides about installing them are greatly appreciated 

Case:

[URL="http://www.xoxide.com/raidmax-sirius-case-silver.html"][url]http://www.xoxide.com/raidmax-sirius-case-silver.html[/URL][/URL]
This is what I mean by the "review the compatibility" part. I think the Atx factor thing is the same but I'm not sure about anything else like the liquid cooling.

Power:

[URL="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-quiet-Straight-Power-BQT-E7-700W/dp/B002QSN7R2"][url]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-quiet-Straight-Power-BQT-E7-700W/dp/B002QSN7R2[/URL][/URL]
I'm pretty sure something is better, I want it to be quiet. How much watts do I need anyway? >.< sorry I'm new to making computers. I'm just gonna be gaming like fps and mmorpg's.

Disk Drive:

[URL="http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/HomeEntertainment/Blu-rayDisc+DVD/Blu-rayDisc+DVDComputerDrives/ci.BDR-205.Kuro"][url]http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/HomeEntertainment/Blu-rayDisc+DVD/Blu-rayDisc+DVDComputerDrives/ci.BDR-205.Kuro[/URL][/URL]
I'd prefer the one from sony, but it was discontinued. Only would buy it from sony store anyway. Pretty sure something is better.

Monitor:

[URL="http://www.viewsonic.com/products/vx2739wm.htm"][url]http://www.viewsonic.com/products/vx2739wm.htm[/URL][/URL]Any higher quality ones I'd gladly consider.

Mouse:

Razer Orochi with a Razer Vespula pad
I just want something that looks hot and is bluetooth, don't wanna use usb.

Keyboard:

Sony Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard
This one I won't change, Love sony 

Speakers:

Bose Companion 5
might change

Soundcard:

[URL="http://us.store.creative.com/PCI-Express-Sound-Blaster-XFi-Titanium/M/B001BDPLJA.htm"][url]http://us.store.creative.com/PCI-Express-Sound-Blaster-XFi-Titanium/M/B001BDPLJA.htm[/URL][/URL]
idk

Headset:

[URL="http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-World-Of-Warcraft-Wireless/M/B002L6GCP8.htm"][url]http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-World-Of-Warcraft-Wireless/M/B002L6GCP8.htm[/URL][/URL]
If you got anything better, has to wireless  HATE WIRES 

I don't have a networking card thingymabober because I'm not sure if the motherboard has it already. Really noob 

haha please reply


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Overkill.

Have a look here for some ideas of some builds we recommend. You can obviously swap some things around, it is YOUR build after all.

Two GPU rarely scale well enough to warrant the extra cost upfront, heat production, and power consumption. One more powerful card is typically the better route. nVidia have been gaining ground on ATI's cards in terms of performance for the price. They've always performed well, but have been costlier. Don't overlook them without a reason to.


----------



## xAliceNine (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay then I'll put one of those ati gpu's inside instead then!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely look over the link hhnq04 included.
The list you have is WAY overkill and a waste of money.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daz has reviews and how-to's for watercooling at his store site. I get the majority of my watercooling stuff there.
http://www.dazmode.com/_Reviews/ReviewsHome.htm 

The Swiftech kit you selected is ok for a starter kit, though there are many better options for WC components out there. Problem is, it can get quite expensive.


----------



## xAliceNine (Oct 17, 2010)

money's not a problem for me, my parents would give me 10k for all they care. Anyway, the reason it's so "overkill" is because I'm one of those types that want the Best of them all :d

do you have in mind which specific parts I should get? I'd like a kit, but I think I could set it up myself if I knew what to get


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That Swiftech kit is essentially the same as buying the components individually, you still have to assemble and leak test. It's fairly generic though, the gpu and chipset waterblocks are made to fit just about anything. On the video card, it cools the gpu only, you still need to put heatsinks on the card for ram and vrm's. Much better to get a full cover block, takes care of the entire card. 

There are much better parts out there, the pump is good, I use MCP655's, but with an aftermarket top. The rad isn't all that good, they are thin and don't cool as well as others. Hardware Labs SR-1 rads are excellent, I also use TFC rads, but they have discontinued the XChanger series, but the new Admiral series is coming out very soon. 

The cpu block, ApogeeXT is a decent block, nothing wrong with it per se, however an EK Supreme HF or the Heatkiller 3.0 will cool better. 

I don't see the clamps listed, so they are probably just standard jobbies, the metal ones that you squeeze to expand, or the plastic ones that you sqeeze shut and the act similar to a tie-wrap, plastic teeth engage and hold the clamp. There's no way that swiftech would put compression fittings in the kit, way to expensive, but there is simply no comparison between standard type clamps and compression. Compression all the way, the odd time I need to use something different, I use worm gear clamps, they're the next best thing. 

I'll take a look around, see what xoxide has on their site. Might have to look at PreformancePC's too, lot of good stuff there. I'll get on that sometime tomorrow, getting a tad late here.

There isn't a whole lot of recent guides for watercooling, here's one.
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/build_kickass_liquid_cooling_system—6_simple_steps 

Another interesting read. http://techarkade.com/component/content/article/38-cooling/352-a-guide-to-water-cooling.html 

Watercooling is something that needs to be done carefully, leaks aren't pretty. It takes time, but I like the end result, specially with UV reactive tubing and/or coolant and some UV cold cathodes, quite different, really makes for a unique machine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Spending a lot of money on a PC does not make it better. There is a point where the return doesn't equal the money spent. 
There's nothing the parts you have listed will do that our $2000, and possibly our $1200, build won't do.
I would consider saving your parents some money a considerate gesture.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Spending a lot of money on a PC does not make it better. There is a point where the return doesn't equal the money spent.
> There's nothing the parts you have listed will do that our $2000, and possibly our $1200, build won't do.
> I would consider saving your parents some money a considerate gesture.


Good advice. There is a point of diminishing returns. While you may spend more money and get better marks, there is only so much that the human eye can perceive. You get to a point where yes, scores are better from simulation tests, but you'll never actually be able to SEE the difference. You'll still be needing to upgrade in a few years as technology advances and your components become worn and dated. The $1200 system is great, and you can make improvements where you see fit -- maybe to keep things quieter and cooler. I'm not a fan of watercooling, but it's not my system.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Very expensive, but great as eye candy. The cost of the performance isn't for the budget conscious. Swapping out components can be something of a pain too.
Anway, I'm going to attach a .doc file to this post. Give you an idea on cost, but I didn't make up and actual price list with a total, it always costs more than you think.


----------



## xAliceNine (Oct 17, 2010)

money's seriously not a problem... 

I'm aware of my problem, but I'm one of those "spoiled rich kids"
so it doesn't really matter to me if it will get outdated. I just want the best possible. I don't know why... it's just me. Please don't lecture me about being spoiled won't do me good in my life.

Okay well thanks alot grimx133 for that document, I seriously didn't know much about water cooling before then. Only thought there were tubes, a pump and a "radiator", didn't know what that was either.

another question about water cooling:
I've read in other forums that people use distilled water to prevent the computer from breaking if it has a leak. They mix some of the stuff from a green bottle with the distilled water as the stuff they put to cool the system. Should I use the distilled water or something else?


----------



## xAliceNine (Oct 17, 2010)

I was wondering, should I just buy it from Puget systems instead altogether? Since they use all the parts I'm gonna use, and assemble everything for me already, with the water cooling inside o-o


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Distilled or the premade coolants only, things like tap water will have impurities and minerals which can buildup in the blocks. They are also considered non-conductive, though that isn't totally the case, once you put in additives, that will affect the conductivity of the liquid. The additives are anti-corrosion and anti-fungal, keep algae down, and metal from oxidizing. 

Whether or not to build it yourself is a personal thing. In my view it's always better to do it youself, not only will you learn a lot, but you'll get a sense of accomplishment from it. Like many things, it isn't as hard as people seem to think it is. Taking your time, making sure things are done right in the first place, and having fun doing so aren't things to pass up on. It's a good experience.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

you might wanna get nvidia quadro if you want the best
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-quadro-6000-us.html

no ati card is stronger than this :normal:


and psu corsair over 900W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007

also get those 3d glasses for games on pc
http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-main.html


I wish I was a spoiled rich kid :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Quadro is not a gaming card, it's a graphics/Cad engineering card(hence the professional class references), the primary focus of the card is rendering straight lines without jagged edges for example but will have very low frame rates for gaming.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh very well then.. then the biggest radeon monster is enough I guess


----------

